# Came Home to this....



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Did not know that this was even possible, but after doing some researching found it to be quite common. owell guess i dont need an anemone now :bigsmile:

Sorry for crappy berry camera


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They will host essentially anything  anenome is definitely not a requirement for anybody that wants to see semi-natural clownfish behavior.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------

